# What do you think?



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I plan on mostly just trail riding, but i would like to jump (not competing)
The only thing that jumped out is that he's behind at the knees(is that correct?)

He's 7 years old
AQHA
17 hands
Owner selling due to lack of funds
He's priced at 1500 obo as she needs the money.


















I has wrote to his owner asking a few questions (the ad made it unclear if he was green broke or not) so i asked about that.

This was her repsonse:
"He's past green broke. He knows w/t/c and he's a good trail horse. He loads and unloads nice, he leads nice, he's good for the farrier, even though he doesn't have shoes on, good for the vet, bathes nice and has no vices. His sire is Rene Dan Jet and his dam is Electra 225."

Also, are those good lines?

Thanks


----------



## dame_wolf (Aug 15, 2008)

I think he looks just fine. Have fun on the trails!


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

oo i like him!! 

long back but he looks nice  is he utd on his shots worming ect?


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

I like him too. If you just want to pleasure ride and jump every now and then, I think he'd be great! He's cute!


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

Reminds me of Willy a bit...is he a Thoroughbred, Appendix Qh?

Willy


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Wow! it really does look like Willy!

He is a registered qh.

I have sent a whole bunch of questions to his owner... i'm waiting to hear back from her.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

i really like his sholder


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

so his owner got back to me. He is UTD on all shots/wormings/vet&farrier needs.

I found out his registered name and she does have his papers (yay)

He seems pretty legit. His owner has not been riding him, but she has had someone ride him on and off since Sept. So he may be a little fresh, or he could be one of those horses that can sit for 4 months, you get on and he's fine.

He's only about an hour from me.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

i think he looks just lovely  he does have a slightly long back but i dont think thats going to effect anything you want to do with him


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

thanks Emily 

I think i'll see if i can go out there to see him soon.


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

He's very reasonably priced...and it seems communication with his owner is smooth. I would def check him out. Take him for a spin!!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

communication has been really good. I'm very happy and impressed.

Now, she lives 2 hours away from where the horse is boarded so i won't meet with her if i look at the horse. 
I'm hoping if i want to get him, she'll drive the 2 hours out there so i can give her the money and I can have his papers.
That part seems odd to me, but i can see with today's gas price why she would want someone local showing the horse.


----------



## Malorey (Aug 14, 2008)

Something about him to me looks funky. 

Goodluck though!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I think he's nice looking horse. And the price seems to be low too. I'd advice to meet him "in person" and try everything (grooming, ground work, riding in field). Also if you are 100% decided on him do the vet check just in case. With this price it'll worth it.  Good luck!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Appy, he looks good. I like his lines and condition. With the price of horses being the way it is and with winter coming, $1,500 is quite reasonable for a horse like that.

I would check him out completely and have someone else ride him before you do so you can better assess his movements. You can't always tell how he is going from up top especially being excited on checking out a new horse. I would talk to his vet if possible before heading out there. That may not prove anything but it may be interesting to see the owner's reaction. (I do 95% of my own vetting including shots and other simple things. My vet rarely sees my horses except in an emergency or for a Coggins).

(BTW you do know that he is not an Appaloosa don't you?).


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Malorey said:


> Something about him to me looks funky.
> 
> Goodluck though!


Can you tell me what looks "funky" about him?


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

kitten_Val said:


> I think he's nice looking horse. And the price seems to be low too. I'd advice to meet him "in person" and try everything (grooming, ground work, riding in field). Also if you are 100% decided on him do the vet check just in case. With this price it'll worth it.  Good luck!


I definitely plan on doing everything. I also found this buyer's checklist that i'm going to bring with me and do that too. And i want to get some photos of him undersaddle and other things as well (maybe some other confo shots)

I'm definitely getting a vet check this time around. I'm not going to get another horse blind again.



iridehorses said:


> Appy, he looks good. I like his lines and condition. With the price of horses being the way it is and with winter coming, $1,500 is quite reasonable for a horse like that.
> 
> I would check him out completely and have someone else ride him before you do so you can better assess his movements. You can't always tell how he is going from up top especially being excited on checking out a new horse. I would talk to his vet if possible before heading out there. That may not prove anything but it may be interesting to see the owner's reaction. (I do 95% of my own vetting including shots and other simple things. My vet rarely sees my horses except in an emergency or for a Coggins).
> 
> (BTW you do know that he is not an Appaloosa don't you?).


Glad to know that 1500 is reasonable. I kinda knew that, but i wasn't 100% sure. Thanks for confirming that for me 

I definitely want someone else to ride him before i do... to take him through all 3 gaits before i get on him. And hopefully Tom will come out so he can take a video of me riding him (he did that last time).

hmmm.. i think i'll ask his owner of his vet's name/number.

LOL yes, i realize he's not an app. I'm going away from that apps for my next horse purchase. I already will have 1 app, so i can go out and get something different.
And i could always paint spots on him anyways :lol:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Appy, don't want to bring that up but... When you'll meet him also look whether he has any "calming shots" (check the neck and hm-hm... whether his private parts are too relaxed or not). I've seen people in sales barns doing that a lot. Ugly technique....


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

hmm i will definitely look.
I'll also look around the barn and in the trash cans to see if i see anything too.

Don't worry about bringing it up. I know there are people out there that will do anything to a horse just to get the money.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> Appy, don't want to bring that up but... When you'll meet him also look whether he has any "calming shots" (check the neck and hm-hm... whether his private parts are too relaxed or not). I've seen people in sales barns doing that a lot. Ugly technique....


The ears can look really relaxed and bouncy like and the eyes are dull looking. You see it alot in sales barns when people bring "dead broke" horses in...ya right dead for now. If he is all worked up in a sweat or has sweat marks on him I would be a little leary (i went to look at a horse once and she was just wet...ummm do you think they worked her down a bit???). I always like to see horses coming fresh from the pasture or stall to see their normal routine and how they act with feet picking, sprays, saddling, etc... Hope eveything works out.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Ok, i'll make note of all of that.

If the horse is already tacked up in a stall waiting for me, i'd be a bit apprehensive.

I'll keep a look out for everything.

If horses are drugged are their reflexes on or are they off some? Like if you were to test their eye reaction?


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

appylover31803 said:


> Ok, i'll make note of all of that.
> 
> If the horse is already tacked up in a stall waiting for me, i'd be a bit apprehensive.
> 
> ...


their eyes can get like a glazed look...


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

if they are saddled, ask them to re-saddle them so you can see how they act


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

being a qh do x rays for nurvicula!!! also show up to the barn unanouced to see there reaction...


----------

